# The rommate...Part...I lost count.



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So this morning, I get up for work about 6:10. My roomie is working the same shift,so I can wake up later,cause I wont have to bus it.

So I get ready,and take Bruno outside like I normally do. Usually when I am back from walking Bruno,she's up and almost ready.
Well today when I got back,she was still asleep. It was 6:40 and we have to be at work by 7(live 5 min from work)
So I go in and wake her up, and she YELLS AT ME! She says "Why didn't you wake me up sooner?"
I told her I wasn't inside cause I had been walking Bruno. She then is like, "why is my alarm clock off? The power went out again?" 
I told her that it hadn't,but that yesterday when the maintenance guy fixed the water heater he accidentally turned off the power,but it wasn't even for a second.
She then has the nerve to yell at me and say...And I quote. "Why didn't you tell me that yesterday, I have to reset my alarm clock everytime the power goes out."


EXCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSE ME?!?! AM I YOUR FREAKING MOTHER? IS IT MY JOB TO TELL YOU TO CHECK YOUR CLOCK(which was most likely flashing) TO MAKE SURE YOUR ALARM WAS SET?! 
NO! 

I don;t understand her? Was I really in the wrong, for not having psycic powers, to tell her that her alarm needed to be reset? I mean COME ON?! REALLY?!??!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Ummmyeahh I make my roomies remind me to check my alarm every night...but it doesn't really matter because they have to wake me up to tell me to eat breakfast in the morning too, and then of course I have them make sure I do my homework every night! 

Haha I just moved in with 4 girls a little more than a month ago I can't wait for the real drama to start...(lucky I have the only room downstairs )

Good Luck!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You my friend,are lucky. I wish I was that lucky. I've had 5 other roomies before (all ppl I knew) and this is a co worker who I only just recently met.... I am regretting telling her I had room...

When the lease is up in April....I am getting my own place. Just ME and Bruno~


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry Katie, but I think it would have been a courtesy to let her know yesterday that the maintenance man bumped the power. But, then again, that's just me. 

But, her yelling at you wasn't necessary, and you need to get that straight ASAP!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

She's just cranky. Next time, let her sleep and take her car.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm sorry Katie, but I think it would have been a courtesy to let her know yesterday that the maintenance man bumped the power. But, then again, that's just me.
> 
> But, her yelling at you wasn't necessary, and you need to get that straight ASAP!


But it wasn't even like it went out for a long time. it was off then right back on.
I also had no idea she used an alarm clock. I use my phone as my alarm,and I thought she did too.
But I guess she lost her phone,and is using a clock now(She tells me this now...). I didn't think the power going out for 1 second would have made a difference.
it didn't even effect the oven clock,so I didn't think to say anything. Next time I will. I learned my lesson. :/


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> She's just cranky. Next time, let her sleep and take her car.


If only I had a license....Actually that could make for an interesting adventure.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm sorry Katie, but I think it would have been a courtesy to let her know yesterday that the maintenance man bumped the power. But, then again, that's just me.
> 
> But, her yelling at you wasn't necessary, and you need to get that straight ASAP!


i disagree about you havin to tell her its not your place.. if my power goes out during the day noone tells me thats why i check my alarm before I go to bed. some people need to grow up and take responsibility for thier own lives


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i agree tahoe. when you're out on your own it is your own *responsibility*. momma aint there anymore. sure it would have been courteous to let her know pwer had gone out, but i check my alarm every freakin night... hell, i set 3 alarms on my cell & the 2 on my clock radio to get me up LOL


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

She is your roomate, not your signifigant other. It's not your job to make sure she does or doesn't do anything. You should probably have the "ground rules" talk with her at some point. Better late than never. 

Thank goodness I never had to deal with roomates. Just my husband... trust me, some days I would probably trade!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty sure you have to set an alarm clock every night. Or at least turn it on. I mean a phone you can set for every day mon-fri wake me up at this time. I'd have a talk with her. Your not her mommy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not saying the roommate was right or wrong.. I was just simply saying it would've been the courteous thing to do, but then again, I'm always the type to look out for others. Not looking for an argument here. Katie asked for opinions and I gave mine.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Um. Wow. Speechless. 

Tell her whiny, baby hiney to put a freaking 9 volt in the alarm...


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Um. Wow. Speechless.
> 
> Tell her whiny, baby hiney to put a freaking *9 volt *in the alarm...


HA!! Why didn't I think of that?!? lol DUH! <writes 9 volt batts on my shopping list.>


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

Alarm clocks isn't that what cell phones are for now days??? hahaha i live with roomies too and we pretty much have rules in the house.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm sorry Katie, but I think it would have been a courtesy to let her know yesterday that the maintenance man bumped the power. But, then again, that's just me.
> 
> But, her yelling at you wasn't necessary, and you need to get that straight ASAP!


I beg to differ,
when we were younger and they came out with electric clocks,J/K.

it's my responsibility to check my alarm every night when I,"I" have an expectation to need it.
and in the long line of surprises,your miffed by this one?from your room mate?
if she's not on the lease,you can give notice and ask her to vacate.


----------

